# Your opinion on my dental quote



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Just went to the dentist here and I have to have 3 fillings refilled (they are very old and I've been warned by a few American dentists that this point was coming, so I know it's the truth). The reason however to replace 2 of them now is that they have new cavities forming on top of them. All of them are "large" and will require an encrustation.

The dentist, whom I was quite happy with during the initial visit and cleaning, has quoted me 3 prices. The cheapest, the amalgam, costs $1500pesos. I think this is quite high for MX and certainly more than I was expecting. I'm wondering if any of you have had to replace a filling due to age, with an encrustation, and how much it cost you. I've done several searches on the internet to answer this question, but I'm coming up empty. No, I don't have insurance, which is why I'm asking.  Thanks.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

travelinhobo said:


> Just went to the dentist here and I have to have 3 fillings refilled (they are very old and I've been warned by a few American dentists that this point was coming, so I know it's the truth). The reason however to replace 2 of them now is that they have new cavities forming on top of them. All of them are "large" and will require an encrustation.
> 
> The dentist, whom I was quite happy with during the initial visit and cleaning, has quoted me 3 prices. The cheapest, the amalgam, costs $1500pesos. I think this is quite high for MX and certainly more than I was expecting. I'm wondering if any of you have had to replace a filling due to age, with an encrustation, and how much it cost you. I've done several searches on the internet to answer this question, but I'm coming up empty. No, I don't have insurance, which is why I'm asking.  Thanks.


Well, I must say, travelinhobo that, while I live at Lake Chapala and in the Chiapas Highlands and not Mexico City. I find the cost you quoted at $1,500 Pesos to sound quite reasonable if not dirt cheap. I just spent much of this morning with what I consider the best dentist at Lake Chapala with advanced problems requiring serious dental rehabilitation over many unpleasant sessions and my dentist of long standing and among the best at Lake Chapala, is notedly inexpensive. The quote you have from your Mexico City dentist sounds remarkably cheap to me but be sure you are not receiving the two-bit discount for crappy care. I would give my eye teeth for professional dental care of a high standard for $1,500 Pesos anywhere in Mexico and , even then, would keep my fingers crossed until I chewed a few peanutts.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> Just went to the dentist here and I have to have 3 fillings refilled (they are very old and I've been warned by a few American dentists that this point was coming, so I know it's the truth). The reason however to replace 2 of them now is that they have new cavities forming on top of them. All of them are "large" and will require an encrustation.
> 
> The dentist, whom I was quite happy with during the initial visit and cleaning, has quoted me 3 prices. The cheapest, the amalgam, costs $1500pesos. I think this is quite high for MX and certainly more than I was expecting. I'm wondering if any of you have had to replace a filling due to age, with an encrustation, and how much it cost you. I've done several searches on the internet to answer this question, but I'm coming up empty. No, I don't have insurance, which is why I'm asking.  Thanks.


I had a small filling done, just one, and I think it cost me about $350 pesos, but I am not sure about the price.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That's just OK for a crown .... way too much for a filling


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

$350-$500 per filling, using acrylic instead of amalgum, would be the normal charge by an excellent dentist. So, if your quote of $1500 pesos is for all three fillings, you are in the ball park.
If it is for just one filling, it is way too much.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> $350-$500 per filling, using acrylic instead of amalgum, would be the normal charge by an excellent dentist. So, if your quote of $1500 pesos is for all three fillings, you are in the ball park.
> If it is for just one filling, it is way too much.


I checked and I did pay $350 for one filling. I don't know what they used. 

I get my teeth cleaned at IMSS. But I needed the filling on short notice before a trip so I went to a private dentist for it.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Here in Córdoba, we I go to a great dentist. Resin (ie, tooth-colored composite) fillings cost MX$500, cleanings (best I have ever had, much more thorough than in US) are MX$400. Amalgam fillings are free at IMSS, as are quick cleanings.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you guys missed the part where I said I have to get an encrustation for 2 of the teeth. This would of course increase the price. The question is, does that increase equate to his quote?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> I think you guys missed the part where I said I have to get an encrustation for 2 of the teeth. This would of course increase the price. The question is, does that increase equate to his quote?


It sounds like the consensus here is that it is not an unreasonable quote.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

travelinhobo said:


> I think you guys missed the part where I said I have to get an encrustation for 2 of the teeth. This would of course increase the price. The question is, does that increase equate to his quote?


The problem would be .... who uses the word* encrustation* in dentistry. Never heard of it. Translate to English?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> I think you guys missed the part where I said I have to get an encrustation for 2 of the teeth. This would of course increase the price. The question is, does that increase equate to his quote?


What's an encrustation?

George


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been used every time I've gone to a dentist here. It's the same word in English, but no, American dentists don't use the term. I remember asking a dentist in the states last time I was there about this and that's what he told me. Anyway, in a very basic way to say it, when a cavity is very large, dentists don't want to heap a ton of filling into it because it'll ruin the tooth, I think (don't ask me the particulars on this). So they make a mold (or encrustacion), send it away to the mold factory and then it comes back and the dentist inserts it into the cavity. I'm pretty sure I already have one Mexican filling with an "encrustacion". 

I've sent the dentist an email about the pricing, since the responses here offer different opinions. So we'll see what he says.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

travelinhobo said:


> It's been used every time I've gone to a dentist here. It's the same word in English, but no, American dentists don't use the term. I remember asking a dentist in the states last time I was there about this and that's what he told me. Anyway, in a very basic way to say it, when a cavity is very large, dentists don't want to heap a ton of filling into it because it'll ruin the tooth, I think (don't ask me the particulars on this). So they make a mold (or encrustacion), send it away to the mold factory and then it comes back and the dentist inserts it into the cavity. I'm pretty sure I already have one Mexican filling with an "encrustacion".
> 
> I've sent the dentist an email about the pricing, since the responses here offer different opinions. So we'll see what he says.


Mrs. HolyMole lost a filling down here in Zihuatanejo last winter and had it replaced with a temporary filling, cost 500 pesos. The tooth was cracked, and the dentista wanted to do a crown, but Mrs. H. decided to go with the temporary, until we could get home 3 months later.
On our return, our family dentist in Canada said that the Zihua dentista's work was excellent, and that she was right about the cracked tooth. The Canadian dental work, (remove the temporary filling, crown, etc) cost $1100 Canadian, covered only to 50% by our dental plan. Should have asked the dentista what she would have charged to do the crown.


----------



## Wasdrdan (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm confused about encrustacion. Having been a Dentist in a previous time, and someone thst taught Dentistry, it is intriguing to hear that term. The decision to put a filling or crown on a tooth is based upon how much of your original tooth is left after removing the old filling and the new decay. One can place a filling in any tooth but the problem becomes a longevity issue. The crown, when well done, has superior strength, fit and function. Fillings should be done when the area is relatively small. A tooth colored filling where I lived in California would cost between 2800-6500 pesos, crowns about 16,000-20,000 pesos and silver fillings about 3000 pesos. These were usual and customary fees for our area and in other areas of the U.S. it could be half or a third of that. My point is thst Mexico fees are regional also, so it becomes difficult to compare prices as well as being able to describe the actual treatment necessary to compare prices. I am not sure if this helps but I thought I would give it s try!

Good luck with your Dental issues
Dan


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, Dr. Dan, I don't know what to tell you about the term encrustation (en espanol, incrustacion o encrustacion). As I said, when I spoke to a dentist in the states about it, I remember he said that American dentists don't use the term, but he knew what I was talking about. Because many of my fillings are old and deep/large, I have also asked the dentist if at this point, a crown wouldn't be a better option. I'm waiting back on his response. FYI - I had 2 crowns put in in 2006 in Boise at a cost of $800 each. In Turkey, I had one done for $150. That was sweet! Especially since the dentist, who was actually finishing up her internship, was well-skilled.


----------



## Wasdrdan (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing your homework! Price is always relative to an area and all is good if the quality is high. Redoing restorations is not fun for the patient or the Dentist!


----------

